# Who Knows Suns Trades?



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

WHO ARE THE SUNS TALKING ABOUT SIGNING, AND WHO ARE THEY GOING TO TRADE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Well i dont think they are going to sign anyone because they dont have any cap room, and they are looking to trade Penny Hardaway but I dont know if it is going to happen.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Sign Marion, but i doubt they'll trade Penny, he'll improve, I know he will.


----------

